# Pop ups



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I dont want to win a Mini Cooper, If I wanted a mini cooper would I be on this forum :evil:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

www.mozilla.org. Get the adblock plugin. No more adverts, including in-line ones.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I've got 4 of the bastard things open right now :evil: Piss Off!!!!!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Getting a new pop-up every 20 sec, even with a blocker. This is like a virus and is destroying the forum. As I type 9 of the things have filled my task-bar. Jesus!!!!!! Will someone get rid of them!!!!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I don't get any


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

should be fixed now - Jae doesn't have a chance to pre-approve the adverts so we're always at risj of getting pop-up's and even ones that have not been coded properly.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Its not fixed yet, I've still got incoming thick and fast.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

beastty said:


> Its not fixed yet, I've still got incoming thick and fast.


What adverts??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I 've got the Google toolbar so I dont get the pop ups but the noise to show when a pop up is killed is going off every five seconds


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I 've got the Google toolbar so I dont get the pop ups but the noise to show when a pop up is killed is going off every five seconds


I take it you've not explored the Toolbar options then? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't load any other pop-up killing software on my machine and I'm getting a new pop-up (mini Cooper) every time I open a page, go back, post a reply etc etc.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just meant that there were a large number of pop ups


> I take it you've not explored the Toolbar options then?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

KevinST said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Its not fixed yet, I've still got incoming thick and fast.
> ...


Kevin
the mini cooper pop ups. 
Bob


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I just meant that there were a large number of pop ups
> 
> 
> > I take it you've not explored the Toolbar options then?


I just meant you can turn the sound off if you go into the Google toolbar options!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kevin
The mini cooper pops ups seem to have gone now, but I am not on my home machine at the moment.

Hopefully will find the same when I get back home tonight

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

er, no they haven't...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/toolbar.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

> I just meant you can turn the sound off if you go into the Google toolbar options


I'm normally pretty good at readind small print and options but I missed that one Ta Much


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> er, no they haven't...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/toolbar.jpg


Picture paints a thousand....


----------

